# Sage The Oracle - Tamp issue



## Sweepy (Sep 7, 2016)

Woke to discover the tamp process on my Oracle machine is faulty. It seems to grind ok but then makes a nasty noise suggesting some sort of mechanical issue. The resulting puck appears to contain the correct dose but hasn't been adequately tamped. It's one month out of warranty with John Lewis (although I do plan to call them anyway) but assuming they won't help any recommendations for repair in the North Hampshire (UK) area?


----------



## Bladevane (Aug 14, 2019)

Coffee Classics?


----------



## Sweepy (Sep 7, 2016)

Bladevane said:


> Coffee Classics?


 Unfortunately a long way away from North Hampshire .. in the absence of anything local I'll try Sage.


----------



## Sweepy (Sep 7, 2016)

Problem solved, seems it was just a blockage in the burr, cleared and all working again.


----------

